# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Πρώτη απόπειρα για κατασκευή παιχνιδιού.

## Kakaratzas

Ευχαριστώ καταρχήν για τις ιδέες που μου δώσατε όλοι σας.
Αυτό κατάφερα να φτιάξω για αρχή και έπεται συνέχεια....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΥΠΕΡΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ!!! Ωραίος!!!

----------


## moutro

Φανταστικό!!!!!!! Μπράβο σου!!!!!

----------


## Anestisko

ομορφο ειναι....αλλα εχω μια αποροια......τα καλαμακια ειναι για να καθεται πανω το πουλακι ή για να τα μασουλαει???

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> ομορφο ειναι....αλλα εχω μια αποροια......τα καλαμακια ειναι για να καθεται πανω το πουλακι ή για να τα μασουλαει???


Για μασουλημα,δεν παιζει και να μπορει να καθησει κιολας

----------


## BillMat

Να προσθεσω και εγω την πρωτη μου αποπειρα...



Θα γινω καλυτερος, το υποσχομαι  ::  , αλλα οσο αφορα αυτο τι λετε; Ηδη ειδα και επαιζαν αλλα ελπιζω να ειναι ασφαλη και ενδιαφερον για αυτα ...

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα ειναι Βασιλη, ωραιο το παιχνιδακι. τα καλαμακια ειναι τα αγαπημενα τους, σε κανα δυο ημερες θα το εχουν τσακισει.  :Happy:

----------

